# anyone done fire vs fire Royal?



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone bread fire with fire royals?

what clutch did you get?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Black eye lucys?


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

^ what joel said


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Black eye lucys?


If I was going to get a royal morph, that would be the one. :mf_dribble:


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes,

But what ratio

Garaunteed Black eyed Lu

or maybe 1... and a couple of normals?

25% chance of a Black eyed

?

or 4 black eyeds (i wish)

etc etc

anyone have any experience of it


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

will let you know about july...

got 2x female fires up to size, a BlakEL and fire males to run thru them
might let one of the super pastel boys have a go too


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

axlandslash44x said:


> Garaunteed Black eyed Lu


there is NO guarantee......... only "a chance of"


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

axlandslash44x said:


> Yes,
> 
> But what ratio
> 
> ...


its 25% chance per egg of black eyes
50 % fires
25 % normals

im sure plenty of people have experience of it, its a normal mix
sadly my fire girls not big enough yet


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> will let you know about july...
> 
> got 2x female fires up to size, a BlakEL and fire males to run thru them
> might let one of the super pastel boys have a go too


Next year for me with Fires.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Next year for me with Fires.


good man !!!

will have a few female fires that i'll be selling in the new year...:whistling2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I meant that mine will be up to breeding weight next winter


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> will let you know about july...
> 
> got 2x female fires up to size, a BlakEL and fire males to run thru them
> might let one of the super pastel boys have a go too



You'll have to let me know if you get any Super Pastels, might be able to persuade the old man to get me one instead of a Pastel, then i can go straight for the Killers :flrt:. If you are selling any Fire females that are a good size let me know too, i can do what you suggested then next year.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> You'll have to let me know if you get any Super Pastels, might be able to persuade the old man to get me one.


hopefully, i'll have half a dozen 
soo, take your pick mel...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

corny girl said:


> You'll have to let me know if you get any Super Pastels, might be able to persuade the old man to get me one instead of a Pastel, then i can go straight for the Killers :flrt:. If you are selling any Fire females that are a good size let me know too, i can do what you suggested then next year.



Killers are my goal eventually. I know it will take me a few years to get there (with or without a Super Pastel) but i will enjoy learning along the way :2thumb:.


----------

